# Dewalt Concrete Nailer



## ElectroStud26 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi All,

I was a subcontractor on this project in Atlant and saw another electricain using a dewalt cordless nailer for CONCRETE for clips and straps. Holy smokes that was sweet. Has anyone else seen this tool. Where can I get one? Much faster than drilling. 

Thanks


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

We have the ramsett pulse master and its too sensitive to kind of concrete, ends up blowing fist sized pieces out of the concrete or the nail not going in. Give me a cordless SDS and I'm happy.

Sent from my Vodafone 845 using Electrician Talk


----------



## cpt_sparks (Jan 27, 2012)

chewy said:


> We have the ramsett pulse master and its too sensitive to kind of concrete, ends up blowing fist sized pieces out of the concrete or the nail not going in. Give me a cordless SDS and I'm happy.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone 845 using Electrician Talk


Agreed


----------



## Sky Seattle (Jul 5, 2011)

I've tried 2 different manufacturers guns, one was Hilti and one I think was Ramset. Cordless "air" type guns designed for shooting nails into concrete. Unless it is brand new concrete it was basically worthless. With new concrete sometimes every other strap would hold then I could go back with the hammer drill. I just bought the makita hd 18v to try next


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

chewy said:


> We have the ramsett pulse master and its too sensitive to kind of concrete, ends up blowing fist sized pieces out of the concrete or the nail not going in. Give me a cordless SDS and I'm happy.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone 845 using Electrician Talk


I just picked up a cordless sds, I've been in an all concrete building for months with months to go. I wouldn't have guessed how great it is. My entire crew is in love with it.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

chewy said:


> We have the ramsett pulse master and its too sensitive to kind of concrete, ends up blowing fist sized pieces out of the concrete or the nail not going in. Give me a cordless SDS and I'm happy.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone 845 using Electrician Talk


I second that, those ramset guns are a waste of time and material unless it agrees with the concrete at hand.


----------

